# Tax on rental income in France.



## Postiejohn (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi.
Do we know of an Accountant who could do a tax return to declare rental income, from a French property, & pay it in France. I don't live in France, & have no other income to declare.
Or has anybody any links to the French tax authority site that is simple to follow if I am not fluent in French please?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Fisc has expanded their offerings in English over the last couple of years. Start here:





International (EN)







www.impots.gouv.fr




And use the search box on the site. It doesn't always turn up information in English, but there is considerably more there than I have seen before.


----------

